# Need Sample/example Ardas For Gurpurab



## ActsOfGod (Nov 13, 2013)

VaheguruJiKhKhalsa|VaheguruJiKiFateh||

I was hoping someone could provide a sample of what to say in the "free-form" portion of the Ardas when one is doing Ardas on a Gurpurab.  For example the upcoming Gurpurab of Parkash of Guru Nanak Sahib.  

Just need a sample, an example, of what one might say during the Ardas.  I understand it's personal and will vary.

Many thanks in advance.

Guru Fateh!


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBLh8OEFfkQ



This is the Sikh ardas. If you want an example in English google "Sikh ardas" and see what is available. Ardas is always Ardas. The personalization happens only in one small part of the prayer and it is optional. If you go to the google links and read the general articles the structure of ardas will be explained very clearly.


----------



## Ishna (Nov 13, 2013)

I think what ActsOfGod ji is asking about is only about the personalised section of the Ardaas.  I get the impression he's already across the rest of it. 

ActsOfGod bhaji, do you want wording for your own personal Ardaas or will it be for a communal Ardaas?

It's a good question, since Ardaas is always said in Punjabi at my Gurdwara I have no a clue what they're talking about in that freeform section, it would be good to know generally what it includes (other than 'we pray for soandso to pass their exam and for blessings on suchandsuch's new car' haha).


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 14, 2013)

> I was hoping someone could provide a sample of what to say in the  "free-form" portion of the Ardas when one is doing Ardas on a Gurpurab.   For example the upcoming Gurpurab of Parkash of Guru Nanak Sahib.



ask your heart, to do anything else is ritual


----------



## Ishna (Nov 14, 2013)

Not all of us are blessed to know what to say, even in our most personal of ardaas.  There is no harm in asking for an idea of what other people may have said in the past.  Thats why they sell books like this:  http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/2282070.Words_for_All_Occasions


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 14, 2013)

> Not all of us are blessed to know what to say, even in our most personal of ardaas



Sis, 

I have decided to tell my wife tonight how much I love her, perhaps someone could give me a few ideas and pointers as to how I should say this. 

:gingerteakaur:


----------



## Ishna (Nov 14, 2013)

I already gave you a link to a book 

But on a serious note, I still don't think the OP question is invalid.  Especially if he's planning on saying it in front of a group, but also he may just want to commemorate the day in his own special way and wants to know 'what to say' so that when he does his Ardaas and gets to that point he doesn't have to struggle to know what it is exactly he's meant to be commemorating.  But each to their own I guess.

ActsOfGod ji, please forgive me if my assumptions are wrong.


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 14, 2013)

Ishna said:


> I already gave you a link to a book



Excellent, I will compile a collection of other peoples sentiments, I am sure it will mean the world to her!, to boot, I may also remind her of all the things she could do for me, but doesnt!


----------



## Ishna (Nov 14, 2013)

What about delivering someone's obituary, or making a speech at your stepson's wedding?  Would you just stand up and start talking just like that?

When you write a cover letter for a job interview, do you refer to ones you wrote previously, or maybe Google some for nice, polite wording?

If someone wants to say something beautiful to someone else, is it not OK to draw inspiration from what people have said before?

Uh-oh, you can gauge my degree of fluster by the number of question marks in my posts!


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 14, 2013)

Ishna said:


> What about delivering someone's obituary, or making a speech at your stepson's wedding?  Would you just stand up and start talking just like that?
> 
> When you write a cover letter for a job interview, do you refer to ones you wrote previously, or maybe Google some for nice, polite wording?
> 
> ...



well if your asking me personally, yes, I would, and have just stood up and started talking, I guess its the difference between getting a sincere message across and gaining brownie points for 'did I do it well and proper and as per tradition and ritual'. Maybe its the difference between 'that Ardass was passionate and inspiring, however, ritual dictates that you should have said this and this' and ' that was a perfect Ardass, you did everything correctly' similarly at an obituary, is the objective to say goodbye to the dead or do right by ceremony? What do most people say after, you gave a wonderful reading, you did well, you acted correctly, everything was within protocol?

I have never been for a job interview, so I cannot answer that one,.

If I want to say something beautiful to someone else, I would not dream of plagiarism, how would you feel sis, if someone said something beautiful to you that was supposed to come from the heart, and you found out it had been copied from a book?:interestedkudi:


----------



## Ishna (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm not talking about plagiarism, I'm talking about getting some idea of what other people say for guidance of the kind of thing to say yourself.

But I think I've said enough about it now.


----------



## ActsOfGod (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes I think Ishna understood the intention of my original question.  I got the structured part of the Ardas, my question was regarding the free-form or unstructured part, the open-ended part where you can speak whats in your heart.

I understand that it comes from the heart, and nobody can write it for you or tell you what you need to say.  My query was more about just getting a sample or example of certain common phrases or language, for example during a Gurpurab, etc.  Taking that as a base, as a foundation, I would customize it and make it my own, personal prayer coming from my heart.

I have a couple of reasons for this.  I am not very fluent in Punjabi, and it is not easy for me to come up with the right words that I wish to express since my vocabulary is still limited.  I am learning and getting better, though (and this is part of my learning and will help).  Also, I don't want to be inadvertently saying things in Ardas that might be a faux pas or inappropriate for the occasion.  In that vein, I want to make sure that whatever I say conveys the respect and humility I am feeling.  I just don't have the appropriate vocabulary yet, although I have heard some Singhs and Kaurs speak very eloquently when they do Ardas, sometimes it brings tears to your eyes.

I just want to get better.  This is not about following rules or "doing it right" or anything like that.  I just want to be able to express myself and use the vocabulary which conveys what I feel.  So, I just wanted to ask for some samples.  And of course if it doesn't ring true for me, I wouldn't use it.  Some things I have heard so far are:


"Aap ji di seva kar dey hoay, anek galtheeain ho gayean, anjaan bachey samajkay, khima karnee."

"Aap ji da kot aankot dhanvadh hay, char pahar sukh naal barath gay."

"Har maydhaan Fateh karnee."

"Kaam Krodh Lobh Moh Ahankaar toh bachaona."

"Chardi kala bakshnee, Gursikhi jeevan bakshna."

"Jo aap ji nay kiya, so vah! vah! Jo aap ji karday ho, so vah! vah!, jo aap ji nay karna hai, so vah! vah!"

"Hum marray hain, papi hain, jo vee hain, hum aap ji kay hain."

"Hum papi aap bakshanhaar, Mehar kar kay baksh layo."


I just want to incorporate what I feel rings true for me in my personal Ardas, and also know how to perform an Ardas in front of sangat without freaking out that I won't have the appropriate words to say.  I personally feel it's important because I want to do honor to the sacred Ardas and at least be able to deliver it in an appropriate manner.

Just a final note regarding language: in my personal Ardas I usually switch to English in the free-form portion because my (limited) Punjabi vocabulary usually fails me rather quickly.  I am increasing my use of Punjabi though, as I learn more words, because I feel that it's more elegant and can convey emotions, thoughts, and feelings more accurately and in a more heartfelt way than English.  Just my personal opinion/experience.

Thanks everyone for your input, it is valued and appreciated!

Guru Fateh!


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Nov 16, 2013)

> perform an Ardas in front of sangat



Veera Don't worry about performing,when you do Ardaas properly God is not separate to you, there is no distance through which you convey,there is no one else there to perform to and the language you require is neither English or Punjabi,at that point it's true Ardaas,every thing else is just going through the motions.


----------



## Ishna (Nov 16, 2013)

Basically you're saying there's no point doing a panthic ardaas at all.  It's just "going through the motions".  Why?  Last time I checked there was value in remembering history, in sharing common passages, in writing beautiful words and delivering inspiring speeches.  I really fail to see the issue here.

Thankfully for ActsOfGod ji, he appears to be on the right track regardless and is unlikely to throw his hands up in the air in frustration, like I am doing just now.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Nov 17, 2013)

> to throw his hands up in the air in frustration,



Dear sis 

That is the Ardaas I aspire to do but like everyone else can't so just seem to try to be elegant and eloquent even when I'm not,perhaps a generic Ardaas works just aswell.

Ps Throwing my hands up in surrender


----------

